# HMM-based Online game 'Lords of War and Money'



## Stalker (Jun 8, 2011)

Vast majority of Internet surfers, at least, once showed interest in online games, and I am no exception so here below are my impressions about one of the most popular online game-projects in the Russian section of Internet, the game made by the fans of one of the most popular fantasy games 'Heroes of Might and Magic'. The online-game is called "Lords of War and Money" or in Russian "Герои войны и денег".
The above links lead to different branches of the same Game, one for English speakers, the other - for Russian speakers. Those versions are identic in all detail but one: the Russian version is by far more developed and enjoys much-much greater numbers of gamers. There's even a drift of gamers from the English version to the Russian. It is due to the simple interface to which even a person who doesn't understand a word in Russian, adapts very quickly. Moreover, there's always an English guide to the Game to help you understand its rules and features and the Discussion Board in the English version where one can learn some treaky details about the Game.

So, if you ever played "Heroes of Might and Magic", you would find this flash-animated online game quite interesting because it introduces all strategic aspect of the HMM-V and suggests multiple new features. Unlike HMM-V the sets of skills here are renewable - that is you can replace certain skills with the other ones according to points you've got, for specific purposes.
The economic aspect of the Game is also pretty curious which doesn't let it easily to level and upgrade your character. Hey, the masters of the Game earn no small money both virtual and real from virtual Casino and alternate ways of upgrade of the character's troops. 
There are some features borrowd from Diablo. The artifacts have their service life, and end-life artifacts need to be repaired or substituted. The other Diablo feature is that the artifacts can be crafted in order to make them more powerful in attack or defence.
The Game offers you both playing against IA-controlled monsters and armies and against real people from all around the world - which is the case for all online games.
There are also group battles and various tournaments and other interesting events.
So far, there are 8 factions in the Game: knights, sorcerers, necromancers, elves, dark elves, barbarians, demons and the youngest faction in the Game, dwarves. 
Just curious, has anybody tried that Game?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Seems nobody got interested.


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not much of an online gamer, I haven't got the time to devote to anything more complicated than a text-based browser game, and only the odd five minutes at that.

It's probably a generational thing, but multiplayer has never attracted me much.


----------

